# 66 Lemans windshield



## Rems66 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi, My name is Mike and I am trying to restore my 1966 Lemans convertible. I am trying to replace the windshield and I am hearing that there were originally spacers at the bottom. When I removed the windshield there were no spacers. My question is, was there spacers and if so, where can I get the part number for them


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi mike. I have the same car and I can almost ensure you that there has to be some type of spacer if not windshield will slide right down. The easiest way I always found to search this is ebay. Then you take that part name/number and call national restoration parts companies and place order. Also you be better calling a local glass supplier in many cases. I paid 130.00 for my 69 Lemans windshield at a local glass company. Saved about 75.00 bucks:biggrinjester:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There are two or three small rubber spacer blocks. The glass rests on them to position itself properly in the frame. A windshield outfit may have them.


----------



## Rems66 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks guys I will check on E-Bay and also contact a glass supplier.


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

I tried loading some pics of my windshield without the molding and it does have 2 rubber blocks at the base that holds the windshield in. Unfortunately I can't seem to figure out pic loading in this website............other forums make it easy. Sorry but yes to your question.


----------

